# Tongkat ali experiences?



## hurley4456 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have recently taken sd-200 tongkat ali 1:200 extract. I took two cycles of 10 days on, 5 days off. At the end of the two cycles the only thing i noticed was increased acne, especially throughout my back, chest and upper shoulder area. Im also taking a 1:50 extract powder from newlifealternatives.com. They are a good site that sells the same exact product of tongkatali.org. i took up to 10 grams a day of powder and so far i'm noticing acne on my forehead and upper lip and shoulders. I never got bloodwork done, so is this enough evidence of increased testosterone? Pure suppliments company that manufactures sd-200 had bloodwork done and his baseline levels were 366 ng/dl and after two cycles just as i did, his testosterone was at 640 ng/dl. Also, im wondering if any of you have good/bad experiences with tongkat ali.


----------



## thierry (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi , are you still taking TK ali?  what are your experciences now?


----------



## Scoooter (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had good experiences with TK ali pretty much the same as you described.  I, however, only used 1:100.


----------



## thierry (Dec 29, 2011)

where do you get your TK ali from? how does it change  your mood?


----------



## Scoooter (Dec 29, 2011)

First time was the local organic store.

Then I  found Longjack100 - Tongkat Ali 100:1 Extract (Eurycoma Longifolia

Mood: More calm, energenic, and vibrant/horny

As with any natural compound I find it to be an individual experience and not to set unrealistic expectations.  As I've read posts on-line it has become clear that those who experience the most are very in tune with their body....naturally.


----------

